# What did the Hudson 5433 pull (USA TRAINS)



## austinjo (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok, I've had the NYC 5433 Hudson (made by USA TRAINS) For a few years, and I'm wondering what kind of load did it actually pull? Is there a site that list's the train #'s and cargo designated per that route? 

Thanks (new member..first post!!)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

austinjo said:


> Ok, I've had the NYC 5433 Hudson (made by USA TRAINS) For a few years, and I'm wondering what kind of load did it actually pull? Is there a site that list's the train #'s and cargo designated per that route?
> 
> Thanks (new member..first post!!)



Welcome to the site I am a new member too.

I looked far and near for information on this engine and couldn't even find a picture of it.

A lot of the Hudson's pulled passenger cars.

I looked for sites relating to what the engines pulled what and came up empty handed.

If you find a link post it here as I am curious as to what it pulled now too.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

OK guys. I found this in Classic Trains. My first attempt went bust but nyc hudson had a hit. read the third entry. The Hudson was not a freight puller but for passenger service. We had to go elsewhere but we found an answer.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe he posted the wrong number? 5433?
I know the 5344 Hudson pulled freight cars.
But a lot of Hudson's pulled passenger cars too.

I'm wondering he his #5433 was a typo error.

Number 5344 was the Queen of New York Central's fleet of Hudson's. It was not only the last of the Central's famed J-1s, but was later streamlined- first as the shovel-nosed Commodore Vanderbilt, and later in a bullet-nosed gray shroud designed for the 1938 Twentieth century Limited.

De streamlined following a 1945 accident,5344 ended its service with Scullin disk drivers and one of the PT-class "centipede" tenders.

A wiki for you too.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NYC_Hudson


----------

